# Indian Lake June 11-15?



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi,I am new to this site and I will be vacationing at Indian Lake June 11-15-2018 at my uncle's place on the lake.I was there a long time ago when I was a kid.I live in SW Ky and would love to catch some nice yellow perch, saugeye , walleye as I don't catch these where I live.My question is will this be a good time to fish for these fish species and how do I go about it to catch them at this time frame? I was hoping to catch at least one or more fish to enter in the FISH OHIO angler awards while in Ohio on this trip as I want to get the award pin or even the master angler pin as I enjoy doing that in my home state.Tips will be helpful,thanks.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

That's a great time at Indian. Assuming you bring a boat should be lots of eye-eaters crashing shallow running cranks with a long-line troll. Put your time in on the water and I'd be pretty confident a couple of those 5 days you're there you can limit. The perch may be a little tougher. You might want to get up to mother Erie for those. Good luck.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Thank you for the reply! I remember when I was there years ago I caught a few small yellow perch from his dock. Are they very common to catch them on the lake? Also what species are in this lake to any degree that I might catch?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Lots of Catfish in Indian Lake. There is lots of info in last years forums that tell a lot of details on how to hook up on the Saugeye fishery there. Also, Welcome to OGF!


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome.I live near Barkley and Ky Lake in SW Ky and while I'm no expert I will try to help with anything I can for you guys wanting to know about my area. Glad to hear about good numbers of catfish in the lake.I plan to keep a couple of rods rigged to bottom fish from the dock while I cast for other fish;and also keep those rods out at night and check them from time to time.I believe when I was a kid we caught quite a few bullheads off the dock and channel cats are there too.I also believe I remember seeing some really big carp while I was there maybe? I love to Bass fish and mostly fish for them here at home but I like to catch all kinds of fish.I hope to catch fish for the Fish Ohio award program and need at least one trophy sized fish of any species so I can to get the 2018 pin and would love to catch four different species of trophy fish to get the 2018 master angler pin,but that may be difficult for me to do in 1 week.lol.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Land between the lakes area?


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Yes sir,I live near Cadiz Ky


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

buickfan70 said:


> Hi,I am new to this site and I will be vacationing at Indian Lake June 11-15-2018 at my uncle's place on the lake.I was there a long time ago when I was a kid.I live in SW Ky and would love to catch some nice yellow perch, saugeye , walleye as I don't catch these where I live.My question is will this be a good time to fish for these fish species and how do I go about it to catch them at this time frame? I was hoping to catch at least one or more fish to enter in the FISH OHIO angler awards while in Ohio on this trip as I want to get the award pin or even the master angler pin as I enjoy doing that in my home state.Tips will be helpful,thanks.


if you arent bringing a boat, i d be willing to take you out and troll for some eyes while you are visiting. there are alot better saugeye fisherman on here but i caught a few last year.


buickfan70 said:


> Thanks for the welcome.I live near Barkley and Ky Lake in SW Ky and while I'm no expert I will try to help with anything I can for you guys wanting to know about my area. Glad to hear about good numbers of catfish in the lake.I plan to keep a couple of rods rigged to bottom fish from the dock while I cast for other fish;and also keep those rods out at night and check them from time to time.I believe when I was a kid we caught quite a few bullheads off the dock and channel cats are there too.I also believe I remember seeing some really big carp while I was there maybe? I love to Bass fish and mostly fish for them here at home but I like to catch all kinds of fish.I hope to catch fish for the Fish Ohio award program and need at least one trophy sized fish of any species so I can to get the 2018 pin and would love to catch four different species of trophy fish to get the 2018 master angler pin,but that may be difficult for me to do in 1 week.lol.


if you arent bringing a boat, i d be willing to take you out and troll for some saugeye. there are alot better saugeye fisherman on this site than me but i caught a few last year. just let me know and i will try to make the timing work if you re interested.
yellow bellies, channel cats, and flat heads are in the lake. good crappie and blugill fishing. a recent bass tournament big fish went 7lbs. i would not call bass of that size the norm by any means but there must be some in there.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

buickfan70 said:


> Yes sir,I live near Cadiz Ky


My youngest sister lives across the border in Tenn. Tiny town Bumpus Mills. Brother in law retired from TVA. Been trying to get there when the fish are on fire but have missed it a couple times in the past years. Loads of the people around there are retired from Ft. Campbell.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

RMK what a wonderful offer,I am not bringing a boat so I may take you up on that kind offer if it works out for you; any knowledge of saugeye would be a great help.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

I know Bumpus Mills! Not to far from me maybe 30 miles.This has been a crazy year with weather,rain,snow in springtime,lake conditions,ect. but it looks like maybe next week should be really good for the bite to be on fire but who knows it could turn cold or flood again.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

buickfan70 said:


> RMK what a wonderful offer,I am not bringing a boat so I may take you up on that kind offer if it works out for you; any knowledge of saugeye would be a great help.


sounds good. the offer will stand. just say something to me closer to when you'll be up. sounds like a good excuse to take a day off work to me! a friend and i just made our first trip down to kentucky lake earlier this spring. quick trip looking for crappie. we did ok and will be back down.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

buickfan70 said:


> I know Bumpus Mills! Not to far from me maybe 30 miles.This has been a crazy year with weather,rain,snow in springtime,lake conditions,ect. but it looks like maybe next week should be really good for the bite to be on fire but who knows it could turn cold or flood again.


Small world!


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

When I was a kid I was a fishing nut and when I turned 16 cars and girls kind of took over till I began to fish less and less till last 20 years I probably fished casually 1-2 times a year and thought I needed to be doing something else while I was fishing.Well last year the fishing bug bit again and now I fish every chance I get and I am really enjoying the hobby again.At 56 years old I now have a grown son and grandkids to go with me also!


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd also be willing to run over for a day if you're interested. RMK & I both live near Grand Lake which is only a 45 minute drive away. Schedules can change pretty quickly during the summer months but this way you have a back-up plan. Mike Bruns Celina, OH Cell # 419-305-8111(w/ voicemail & text).


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Today for work I had to run the delivery route for the driver who was off and the route goes thur the Ky Lake area.Well I was able to fish a bit during lunch and after day was finished and had a really rare and surprising catch of a nice Pickerel almost 3 lbs from Ky Lake.It was my first pickerel and they are almost unheard of one being caught in this area as far as i know.I also caught 9 smaller Bass 10-13 inches long.Saw quite a few fisherman and most said pretty slow still.If crappie move shallow I will let you guys know.










firemanmike2127 said:


> I'd also be willing to run over for a day if you're interested. RMK & I both live near Grand Lake which is only a 45 minute drive away. Schedules can change pretty quickly during the summer months but this way you have a back-up plan. Mike Bruns Celina, OH Cell # 419-305-8111(w/ voicemail & text).


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Mike thank you for the offer as well,would enjoy meeting some local fisherman that could give pointers on fishing for fish I have no experience with at all.I will let ya'll know closer to time frame and if it works for you to fish awhile then it would be great.I good for some bait,gas,lunch,something.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Buick, Thanks for the heads up on the crappie. I might take a chance and make the 8 hr drive down.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Just to give you a heads up Ohio is a 2 pole state, don't want you to get a ticket.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

I went fishing at Kentucky lake this Fri.&Sat. 4/27 4/28 weather was brite sunny days but both days were quite cool with wind.We had just had a couple nice warm days and as pattern has been this year got a cold front. Fri. I only caught 3 small 10-12 inch bass but did lose 3 fish and two were really nice fish. While I was in my kayak fri I did see 2 pairs of fish in about 6 ft of water on a gravel bottom that looked to be preparing to spawn. One pair the larger fish was trophy sized at least 24" long! Never could get a bite and later wind/waves clouded the water where I couldn't see bottom any more. Sat. only caught 3 small bass.Other fishermen I talked to said they had tough days as well this weekend. If we get a normal week of good weather it should turn on but who knows if we will get normal weather this year.Just letting you guys know how things are here.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

I should be up next week at Indian Lake and I am hoping fish will be co-operative!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Good luck! There is always something biting.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

buickfan70 said:


> I should be up next week at Indian Lake and I am hoping fish will be co-operative!


offer still stands..... i took off from work on thursday and am off on fridays. i havent been over there yet this year but am planning on it one or both of those days. hopefully saugmon and red left a few out there for us to catch! hehe


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

RMK said:


> offer still stands..... i took off from work on thursday and am off on fridays. i havent been over there yet this year but am planning on it one or both of those days. hopefully saugmon and red left a few out there for us to catch! hehe


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Got here about 5pm and fished about 3-4 hours.Caught a nice mess of fish to have a fish fry for my uncle. Four big channel cats,12”white bass,5 keeper crappie one was a FO 14.5” 1lb 6.5 oz white crappie! Really excited about that fish. All were caught off the bank. Most times I release my fish but my uncle wanted a fish fry.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

U


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Chuck a live bluegill on the bottom and be prepaired!


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Today i caught two FO award white bass a 14” & 15”.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Heck yea! Glad you found success right away. Hope the rest of your trip is just as good


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Today the wind is pretty bad but I have caught about 25 channel cats from 2-4lbs . Largest so far was just under 25 inches and channels need to be 26” for fish Ohio. I thought the catfish would be easy to get the FO award for that but haven’t do so yet.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

The 


buickfan70 said:


> Today the wind is pretty bad but I have caught about 25 channel cats from 2-4lbs . Largest so far was just under 25 inches and channels need to be 26” for fish Ohio. I thought the catfish would be easy to get the FO award for that but haven’t do so yet.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Also have only caught one LM Bass 12” and no Saugeye yet.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Do the saugeye come up close to the bank along rip rap rocks? I have worn out the catfish and white bass last two days. just caught another FO White bass today. But saugeye have eluded me. Also no bluegill I guess catfish have worked on their numbers in this lake.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

buickfan70 said:


> View attachment 264532
> Do the saugeye come up close to the bank along rip rap rocks? I have worn out the catfish and white bass last two days. just caught another FO White bass today. But saugeye have eluded me. Also no bluegill I guess catfish have worked on their numbers in this lake.


again hopefully someone more experienced chimes in... but my guess would be yes and your best shot would be at night or sunrise or sunset. and find some rip rap banks that the wind and waves are blowing into.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I know they'll chase a bait to the sea wall. Can't relax until that bait is out of the water.If you want a better shot at a saugeye,I'd suggest heading over to pew,preferably the north side. Run a double rig of sinker on bottom and 2 snelled hooks above and and tightline with minnows.You may even get into some big perch too. I picked up a 12.5" perch sunday trolling.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

My uncle place is on Seminole island;wind driving in all day today.caught catfish all day till 4pm went to eat and came back and haven’t caught anything since. Going to fish after dark some tonite. Caught all catfish on online spinners will that work on saugeye? Also going try rattletrap.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Wow,today is nothing like earlier in week. Fishing is really slow. Very early morning caught a 16” LM Bass and little walleye or saugeye and rest of day so far only a couple catfish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Right now theres bait EVERYWHERE and more to come. 
That square bill is a great summer time option for eyes out there. 
Find windblown rocks during the day,or night and work that sucker right in and along the rocks/riprap. U might break off a couple but might get you some nice eyes or a bass. Flicker shads and joshys will work to. 
Always look for current to.... you might not catch any but you got a descent chance at a few.... 
Also why walking the banks look for any left over blue gill beds in the channels (look for fry jumping,being chased off beds bye gills). Should be a few still bedding,they still are at buckeye. Look for bare soft flat bottomed areas in between docks and rocks. But also toss your crank and jig in these bedding areas if u find any. There might be some saugeye coming into eat the gills/fry...
Good luck thsnks for the updates


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

buickfan70 said:


> View attachment 264548
> Wow,today is nothing like earlier in week. Fishing is really slow. Very early morning caught a 16” LM Bass and little walleye or saugeye and rest of day so far only a couple catfish.


I think I got enough checked off the hon


buickfan70 said:


> View attachment 264548
> Wow,today is nothing like earlier in week. Fishing is really slow. Very early morning caught a 16” LM Bass and little walleye or saugeye and rest of day so far only a couple catfish.


It looks like I got enough checked off the honey do list today. I ll be over that way early tommorow a.m. looking for saugeye by boat. hoping to launch by 6 a.m. shoot me a pm on here or give me a call if you want to give trolling a try.
-Ryan: four 19 733 zero 1 eight 6


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Well later after lunch I caught a bluegill and put on a big catfish rod cast him out to see what would happen and I got a nice flathead; but still a long way from a FO catfish. Today was a lot slower day but I have had a great trip. First time I ever used bluegill for bait.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

My buddy, his boy, myself and my boy should be on the water by 6 a.m. tomorrow morning


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I didn't bother with an evening troll with this heat. I'll be out tomorrow morning. I'm shooting for 5:30 a.m.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

RMK & Mike I really am thankful for the fishing offers and wish we could have gotten together but Mon. & Today were mostly travel time for me and as it worked out brother in law drove so I was car less and had to work fishing out around some family time and meals out to tilton hilton [what a hamburger!] and cranberries rib night. But I flat had some great fishing just off my uncles and couple of his neighbors docks. We left about 9am but I got up at 5:30 and walked up past Cranberries to the bridge and fished under it and caught 2 nice LM Bass and some white bass came back to my uncles and caught another nice LM Bass & a nice crappie, and a couple more catfish.Heck of a trip.Maybe I can come back up when Saugeye are easier to catch and ya'll can take me out to catch some. I wish I had relized the bridge was walking distance and I would have fish it some more and I would like to get in those lily pads to try for some bigger bass.I am really thankful to catch 4 Fish Ohio fish but only got two species this trip. I got to















































































































try to get two more species before the year is over to get master angler pin for this year; but no complaints as it took me couple months to get my Ky pin fish caught. Indian lake sure has a lot of catfish in it LOL.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

ended the day with 3 15" eyes, 7 shorts, and 2 bonus cats. Pink and fire tiger took equal fish. Both cats came on firetiger. Chrome clown took 1. My order of circus clowns were waiting on me in the driveway when I arrived at home.....one of the shorts was 14.5 but I was surprised how small the rest of them were. 9-10" baby eyes. Decent day.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Those finglerlings are the dominant class in there.Way below the numbers of last 3-4 years. My buddy and his son went out yesterday morning and managed 4 keepers. His boy got into a 39" flattie that was in the mid 30 pounds. Early start for me this time. My buddy's boy is riding along this time and we'll see how the propwash rig can churn them out!!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Slow day for us today. Only five keepers and three crappie. Four cats as well. Caught three in the 14" range and a half dozen of the dinks. Slick chatruse got two, pink lemonade one, glow purple growler and a different purple color got keepers


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

3 for us out of 20 eyes yesterday for a 5 hr trip.. Color didn't matter.Only 3 channelcats this time. Lots of missed fish.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Heard they had some bad storms up there last night and had a possible tornado. Heard there were a lot of trees and power lines down on the islands as well


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

saugmon said:


> 3 for us out of 20 eyes yesterday for a 5 hr trip.. Color didn't matter.Only 3 channelcats this time. Lots of missed fish.


Funny you mention the missed fish. We had a crapload of missed fish. Nice solid Saugeye hits too. It was weird. Every one we landed was barely hooked on the back treble too. Odd thing was my buddy was on Erie and said they missed a ton of pullbacks and all his fish were barely hooked.
Only theory I have is they're feeding on lots of small bait and just having to suck them in and trying to do that with the cranks


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I saw aguy catch that same bass under dream bridge last weekend, watched 3 or 4 tournament guys fish the rip rap nothing, then some guys comes under an hr later and caught that fish right behind us, we were crappie fishing.


----------



## SouthernCrossBoys (Apr 14, 2004)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Funny you mention the missed fish. We had a crapload of missed fish. Nice solid Saugeye hits too. It was weird. Every one we landed was barely hooked on the back treble too. Odd thing was my buddy was on Erie and said they missed a ton of pullbacks and all his fish were barely hooked.
> Only theory I have is they're feeding on lots of small bait and just having to suck them in and trying to do that with the cranks


Put a trailer hook!


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2014)

For the second time in less than a week got shutout. Catfish both trips and a 12" crappie today. Covered most of the lake with every "flicker shad" I have. Will it pick up after this hot spell?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Lars said:


> For the second time in less than a week got shutout. Catfish both trips and a 12" crappie today. Covered most of the lake with every "flicker shad" I have. Will it pick up after this hot spell?


Hard telling lars. Last recordable I had was 76°. Bottom water hast to be colder than that.

2018 will go down as the lack of cold fronts and lack of wind in the last 16 yrs.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

saugmon said:


> Hard telling lars. Last recordable I had was 76°. Bottom water hast to be colder than that.
> 
> 2018 will go down as the lack of cold fronts and lack of wind in the last 16 yrs.


Weird too. I remember last year it seemed we were fishing in NE winds constantly.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Our 2nd semi-cold front of the season is upon us and of course,low east wind forecasted for the week along with rain.

I got 3 more days of work and then I'll be "UNLEASHED" til after the 4th of July.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Saugmon do you have some new colors that you are trying out this year?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Too many colors ristorap.Eyes hitting everything but 75% are fingerlings.

Cabelas Circus clown and greeen light are looking good.Cat scratch had a few good trips.

Mills Flashy charteuse worked well.They have a tenn shad knockoff color called flashy green crush that looks good.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

anyone trolling the "old lake" I talked to a guy said he was getting them on big smithwics trolling fast, said as the water warms he keeps using bigger cranks, and trolls faster, 4 mph


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks Saugmon I use some of the colors that you use and use them at some of the places I fish.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Odell I talked to a walleye tournament guy at a seminar he said that he trolled crank baits as fast as 6 mph. Catch big saugeye .


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

We fished Indian yesterday we trolled, drifted, and casted. Used walleye harnesses, vibes, and crank baits. We tried different speeds, caught 5 saugeyes but only 2 keepers. We caught to many catfish to count and a few white bass returned all back to the lake except the 2 saugeyes. Great day on Indian Lake but the saugeye just wouldn't corporate. lol


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

odell daniel said:


> I saw aguy catch that same bass under dream bridge last weekend, watched 3 or 4 tournament guys fish the rip rap nothing, then some guys comes under an hr later and caught that fish right behind us, we were crappie fishing.


I always have a hard time convincing myself to go that fast, I'm gonna have to pull in the drift sock and go for it.


----------

